# Buddy's Eye Surgery



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hope Buddy heals well and quickly.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you. He is supposed to get mdications every two hours except when we are hopefully sleeping through the night.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sending healing prayers and positive thoughts for Buddy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of good wishes to Buddy!.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Hope Buddy is getting better. Did YOU get any sleep last night? Look after yourself as well as Buddy´s.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How is Buddy doing? Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Wishing Buddy a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> He got a lacerated left eye.
> Medications didn't seem to help enough.
> Today he had surgery and is supposed to have stitches removed in 11 days.


He had his stitches removed and I was told that he improved.He is NOT totally healed. This may be due to his old age. He has an appointment with an Opthomologist tomorrow.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to read your update. Wishing you lots of luck at the ophthalmologist.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Let us know how it went at the ophthamologist.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He went several times to the Opthomologist.
The first time, I had to learn how to give him drops.
The second time, I had to learn how to put cream in his eye.
The third time, he was discharged.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

He has been discharged from an Opthomologist.

He is also a Cancer Survivor!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad to hear your good news! Go Buddy!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Judi said:


> He has been discharged from an Opthomologist.
> 
> He is also a Cancer Survivor!


So glad for this good news!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you.
Now his younger sister is not doing as well as I hoped.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear that Buddy is doing so well, so sorry to hear about Chloe.


----------

